# Samuel Bolton - Arraignment of Error



## Mayflower (May 16, 2005)

Publisher's Notes: Why does God allow errors in the church? Are there infallible interpreters of Scripture? What should we do when godly men disagree on doctrinal matters? What is the importance of synods and councils in settling matters? In this book, these, and other questions, are answered by Samuel Bolton, who was very concerned about the errors he saw creeping into the church in his day. This book could not be more relevant to our day and age.

Who read this book ? For those who read it, is it a helpfull book ?


----------



## Scott (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like a useful topic. If you do get it, please post a review. I like what else I have read from Bolton. 

[Edited on 5-16-2005 by Scott]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 16, 2005)

Its most excellent.

Now that you mention it, I should have used it in my last article on heresy. Oh, well. Next time. But get Bolton - he's a gem.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 15, 2006)

Samuel Bolton was born 400 years ago in 1606 and died on October 15, 1654 at the age of 48. 

He is famous for this work and for _The True Bounds of Christian Freedom_, as well as others.


----------

